# طلب مساعدة من المهندسين



## امير فلسطيني (6 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اولا اشكر .. كل القائمين على هذا الملتقى .. ادارة ومشرفين ..:20:

ثانيا : عندي استفسار ... 

انا مشروع تخرجي في مجال ال smart home . واريد عمله hardware >> وتوصيل انظام مع جهاز كمبيوتر pc >> بواسطة الـ serial port وتطبيقه على برنامج ال matlap >> 

سؤالي .. كيفية عمله عن طريق ال matlap .> وعمل توصيل مع النظام .. ارجوكم اريد شرح مفصل ؟؟؟؟
نصحكوني باستخدام c++ لكن اريد ماتلاب فكيف ؟؟؟؟

اخوكم في ورطة :86:​


----------



## امير فلسطيني (7 أكتوبر 2009)

ارجوووووووكم يا خبراء الي عندو أي معلومة ما يبخل علي 

محتاج الموضوع ضروري .. :86:


----------



## ICE MAN (8 أكتوبر 2009)

يا اخوي الكريم اولا اظن انك تقصد بالسمارت هوم هو انك تتحكم في تشغيل الاجهزة مثل التبريد والاضائة المنزلية والتلفزيون مثلا عن طريق الحاسوب صح؟؟
على العموم يمكنك عمل ذلك باستخدام البيسك او الماتلاب او حتى الفيزوال بيسك ولكنني لا ادري ماذا تريد بالضبط هل تريد البرنامج؟؟ ام تريد كيفية عمل البرنامج؟؟؟
اذا كنت تريد كيفية عمل البرنامج فانه يجب ان نعرف بالضبط ماذا تريد من البرنامج ان يعمله لك؟؟ما هو التطبيق؟؟ما هي الinputs و outputs


----------



## امير فلسطيني (9 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخي على المتابعة 

الموضوع .. عمل نظام 

فتح واغلاق الابواب
الاضاءه .. تعتمد حسب اضاءة الشمس 
فتح واغلاق الستائر
نظام حماية + fire alarm

لكن المشكلة .. كيفية عمل النظام على سوفت وير معين ... كنت بدي استخدم الماتلاب .. بس الماتلاب صعب شوي 

يعني بدي اعمل توصيل للنظام عن طريق parallel port مع الكمبيوتر وباستخدام السوفت وير .. يعني يصير في توصيل بين الهاردوير والسوفتوير

بتمنى تكون فهمتني .. ونصحوني باستخدام لغة c واستخدام ال pic فانا محتاج معلومات .. بهالموضوع ..

اتمنى منكم المساعدة .. بالطريقة ..

أو بأي معلومة تفيدني ......... وشكرا للجميع


----------



## أسامة أسعد (11 أكتوبر 2009)

هذا مشروع متعدد الأبعاد، يفضل أن تبدأ به وكلما صادفتك مشكلة قم بالسؤال عنها. ولكن أن تطلب كل شيء مباشرة فهذا لن يفيدك وقد لا تجد من يقدمه لك بشكل جاهز.
قمت بتأليف كتاب اسمه الماتلاب لغة المهندسين توزيع دار الأنس في سورية ودار الكتب العلمية في مصر.
كما لدي العديد من مشاريع ربط الماتلاب مع الوسط الخارجي.
حدد سؤال واضح كي أجيبك.


----------



## Alaa.alzoby (13 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي العزيز تستطيع استخدام برنامج labview or Dasylab هده البرامج سوف تساعد في عملية البرمجة وهي برامج متطورة وسهلة الاستخدام ولكن هده البرامج مكلفة بعض الشي حيث انك يجب ان تقوم بشرا Data Acquisition Cardمن شركة NI or IOTECH 
انشاء الله يكون هدا المطلوب


----------



## امير فلسطيني (14 أكتوبر 2009)

أسامة أسعد قال:


> هذا مشروع متعدد الأبعاد، يفضل أن تبدأ به وكلما صادفتك مشكلة قم بالسؤال عنها. ولكن أن تطلب كل شيء مباشرة فهذا لن يفيدك وقد لا تجد من يقدمه لك بشكل جاهز.
> قمت بتأليف كتاب اسمه الماتلاب لغة المهندسين توزيع دار الأنس في سورية ودار الكتب العلمية في مصر.
> كما لدي العديد من مشاريع ربط الماتلاب مع الوسط الخارجي.
> حدد سؤال واضح كي أجيبك.



الله يجزيك الخير ..

اخي انا بلشت بتصميم الدوائر ... وانا بدي اعمل simulation باستخدام الماتلاب ...

يا ريت تفيدني بكتاب .. يكون في شرح منيح .. لانو انا بعرف ماتلاب .. بس بدي اشي يفيدني .. بالدوائر

وياريت اذا عندك مشاريع ... ربط ماتلاب .. او لها علاقة بالماتلاب تفيدني .. ارجوك ... انا في ورطة:18:

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## امير فلسطيني (14 أكتوبر 2009)

Alaa.alzoby قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخي العزيز تستطيع استخدام برنامج labview or Dasylab هده البرامج سوف تساعد في عملية البرمجة وهي برامج متطورة وسهلة الاستخدام ولكن هده البرامج مكلفة بعض الشي حيث انك يجب ان تقوم بشرا Data Acquisition Cardمن شركة NI or IOTECH
> انشاء الله يكون هدا المطلوب




يجزيك الخير ........

انا بدي اتسخدم ماتلاب .. لكن اريد ........... بعض مشاريع عملت بالماتلاب وكيف ؟... 

يعني simulation ........

يا رب تساعدوني ؟


----------



## امير فلسطيني (17 أكتوبر 2009)

للرفع ؟..................


----------

